

OpenGL and Mobile Devices: Round 2 - LBR9
http://www.ddj.com/mobile/209600498

======
jwilliams
John Carmack recently came out and said the iPhone 3D (PowerVR based) is as
powerful as the original XBOX and PS2 generation:
[http://www.joystiq.com/2008/08/01/ids-carmack-iphone-
nearly-...](http://www.joystiq.com/2008/08/01/ids-carmack-iphone-nearly-as-
powerful-as-xbox-ps2/2)

So a lot of potential there to tap into.

